# Turning baby round in the moby wrap....



## redpoppy

When did you guys do it? My baby's three months and has had good head control for a while but I'm wondering if it's safe yet? And if she was to get tired how would she rest?

:flower:


----------



## marley2580

I've never done it, Blythe still faces me. She can look around but turn away if she feels overwhelmed and she can sleep easily.


----------



## saraendepity

what do you mean by turning round.....as in facing them forwards?? my LO is now almost 10 months and when she is in the moby still faces me ...its not too good for their spines to face forward and its also not good as they cant see you IYGWIM 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lfernie

^^WSS if you mean facing forward, although they've got instructions for it, it's not the best hold as your LO can't be frog legged in it and they recommend that as the best position x


----------



## JayleighAnn

What they've all said.
I faced him outwards once for a 5 second trip over to my mums, I didn't like it, I hated not seeing him and it's not good for their hips. And nothing can beat a sleeping baby on your chest, using ya boobies for a shelf lool


----------



## Bluetomato

I started facing Dom outwards at about 5 months. Didn't realise it wasn't good for his back :nope: Hes so nosy and he loves looking around. Think next time i'll put him facing me, he can still look around and be nice and cuddled up to me :thumbup: x


----------



## redpoppy

In that case, two questions:

Is the lotus hold (facing outwards with legs crossed) okay for baby's spine/bones etc?

And is their a wrap/sling/baby carrier which is good for carrying baby facing outwards?

Thanks!

:flower:


----------



## saraendepity

i sometimes face daisy outwards in Lotus position in y pouch sling but again this is only for 10-15 mins MAX ..this position isnt too bad for their spine/hips but its not good for them.....a hug hold with froggy legs is Really good for their hip development as it encourages them to stay in joint (which can help correct displacia if it is on the verge) 

and again, forward facing isnt good psychological for them as eye contact is very comforting to them while they are still young.....(we still have Daisy parent facing on the odd occasion she is in the Quinny and i intend on it staying that way for a while !! 

HTH's


sara

xxx


----------



## princessellie

if you want her to be able to see forward why dont u try putting her on your back instead?

x


----------



## PinkyLou

I still wear Lylah facing me, on the 2 occasions I put her forward facing although she didnt complain she didnt look as comfy and I found her heavier, I think it may be due to her not being positioned so well x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Like Ellie suggested, try a high secure back hold, then she can see the world as well as you (sort of)


----------



## redpoppy

So no bay carriers which are actually made for an outward facing pose?

Thanks for all the advice though!

What abotu the baby bjorns? Is it okay to put your baby in that facing outwards? I just think that my curious LO would very much enjoy a short walk facing out towards the world. :cloud9:


----------



## Kota

Same effect on the hips, ideally the knees should be above the hips. in the bjorn they just hang straight down. 
I dunno, I went shopping the other day and saw about a dozen daddies wearing babies forward facing in bjjorn style carriers, all the babies just looked so 'rabbit in headlights' at everything. 
If you do want to do it, I would suggest somewhere thats not to over stimulating for LO, a walk in the park rather then a busy high st/shopping centre. and only for 15/20mins max.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Baby Bjorn's aren't really very good for babies hips in general and they hurt mama like hell aswell!


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> Baby Bjorn's aren't really very good for babies hips in general and they hurt mama like hell aswell!

Yep! :wacko:


----------



## saraendepity

i agree about the Bjorn not being good for LO's hips...have you considered a Hip carry?? might be what you are looking for....


----------



## sun

I have a pikkolo which I can use to face forwards, which is much comfier than a baby bjorn. I have read all the stuff that says to have them face you, but for me it is face outwards or use a stroller. LO just strains to turn forward in my babyhawk, gets frustrated and cries until I let him out. He used to be ok in the babyhawk, but at around 2-3 months he only wants to face out. I carried him this weekend in a pikkolo I borrowed and he was so happy - smiling at everyone and laughing. He just doesn't want to face me. I will try him on my back, but I feel like I can't take him on and off as well, and have no way of accessing him. 

I talked to a few people in the baby store and they said some babies just really want to face out! I also have a stroller that faces out - I didn't realize that was bad?? :shrug:

xx


----------



## princessellie

hip carry will be best i think if you dont want to face forward :D

x


----------



## Sunflowers

I turned jocelyn round at 3-4 months but hated it when ever she was forward facing as I couldn't see her properly so ended up wearing her facing me, on my front, until she was 16 months old and my bump was too big to wear her anymore!


----------

